# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  إعادة رفع مخطوطات سلسلة المصطفى: الاسطوانة السابعة

## صاحب همة

1- إتحاف ذوي المروة والأناقة بما جاء في الصدقة والضيافة  لابن حجر الهيثمي
2- ............يتبع

----------


## صاحب همة

2- أحاديث من حديث أبى حفص عمر بن محمد بن على الزيات

----------


## صاحب همة

3- اختلاف العلماء لابن هبيرة - نسخة 1

----------


## صاحب همة

4- الإشارةفي أصول الفقه  للباجي

----------


## صاحب همة

5- الإعلام بقواطع الإسلام لابن حجر الهيثمي

----------


## صاحب همة

6- البشرى بعظيم المنة فى حديث من بنى لله مسجدا بنى الله له بيتا فى الجنة

----------


## صاحب همة

7- الجزء الرابع من الثقفيات

----------


## صاحب همة

8- الحاوى جملا من الفتاوى

----------


## صاحب همة

9- الحصن الحصين من كلام سيد المرسلين لابن الجزري

----------


## صاحب همة

10- *الرحمة الغيثية في الترجمة الليثي - نسختان*

----------


## صاحب همة

11- الشفا فى تعريف حقوق المصطفى

----------


## صاحب همة

12- ألفاظ الكفر للرشيد - نسختان

----------


## صاحب همة

13- الفتح الربانى بمفردات ابن حنبل الشيبانى نسختان

----------


## صاحب همة

14- الفقه الأكبر للإمام أبي حنيفة

----------


## صاحب همة

15- القول المصان عن البهتان فى غرق فرعون للاجهوري

----------


## صاحب همة

16- اللمع في النحو لابن جني

----------


## صاحب همة

17- المسألة في البسملة للقاري الهروي

----------


## صاحب همة

18- المعجم الكبير للطبراني المجلد السادس

----------


## صاحب همة

19- المنح الشافيات فى شرح نظم المفردات للبهوتي

----------


## صاحب همة

20- المنظومة الهاملية فى الفروع

----------


## صاحب همة

21- بلوغ المرام في أحاديث الأحكام لابن حجر العسقلاني

----------


## صاحب همة

22- تجريد التوحيد للمقريزي

----------


## صاحب همة

23- تخريج الأحاديث الأربعين للمنذرى للمناوي

----------


## صاحب همة

24- تنقيح الفصول فى الأصول للقرافي

----------


## صاحب همة

25- جامع المسانيد لابن الجوزي

----------


## صاحب همة

26- جمع الجوامع فى أصول الفقه للسبكي -نسخة ناقصة

----------


## صاحب همة

27- حديث ابن أبى زرعة

----------


## صاحب همة

28- رسالة فى أحكام الصبى المميز

----------


## صاحب همة

29- رسالة فى أسماء رواة الحديث للهوريني

----------


## صاحب همة

30- رسالة فى زوجات النبى للمتولي

----------


## صاحب همة

31- رسالة فى فضائل الأصحاب لابن عبد الهادي

----------


## صاحب همة

32- رسالة فى مدح السعى وذم البطالة لابن كمال ياشا

----------


## صاحب همة

33- زيارة القبور والإستنجاد بالمقبور لابن تيمية

----------


## صاحب همة

34- سنن النسائي المجتبى - نسخة 1

----------


## صاحب همة

35- صوب الغمامة فى إرسال طرف العمامة لابن أبي شريف

----------


## صاحب همة

36- شرح اللقانى على خطبة مختصر خليل - 4 نسخ

----------


## صاحب همة

37- عمدة الأحكام عن سيد الأنام للمقدسي نسختان

----------


## صاحب همة

38- فتح القدير فى أحاديث البشير للدردير

----------


## صاحب همة

39- فتح المالك بيما يتعلق بقول الناس وهو كذلك للسجاعي

----------


## صاحب همة

40- فضائل القرآن للغرناطي

----------


## صاحب همة

41- فضل ليلة النصف من شعبان لسالم السنهوري

----------


## صاحب همة

42- قطعة من سنن الدارقطنى

----------


## صاحب همة

43- كتاب الروايتين لأبي يعلى الفراء الحنبلي

----------


## صاحب همة

44- كتاب السماع لأبي الفضل المقدسي

----------


## صاحب همة

45- كتاب في علم الحديث لأبي عمرو الداني

----------


## صاحب همة

46- كف الرعاع عن محرمات اللهو والسماع لابن حجر الهيثمي

----------


## صاحب همة

47- مختصر أبى شجاع فى الفروع- نسحة 1

----------


## صاحب همة

48- مختصر قواعد الزركشي للشعراني

----------


## صاحب همة

49- ملحة الإعراب للحريري

----------


## صاحب همة

50- منظومة يحيى القرطبى فى الفقه

----------


## صاحب همة

51- نظم العوامل الجرجانية

----------


## صاحب همة

52- مخطوطات السيوطي -56 مخطوطة

----------


## صاحب همة

53- نهاية التدريب فى نظم غاية التقريب

----------


## صاحب همة

54- وصية الإمام أبي حنيفة

----------

